# Best 7 inch travel bike



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

What is the best freeride bike with seven inches of travel under 3100 dollars?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats a pretty big category. I could suggest alot of things, but what would you like more in detail


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

one that you can jump with that won't soak up lips and one that has good pedal efficiency


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeti AS-X
Specialized SX-Trail


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Santa Cruz Nomad


----------



## gline (Sep 5, 2006)

Or a 7 point, they are amazing at jumping, and downhill with the best


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

http://turnerbikes.com/2007/highline.html


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-ufo-st.html


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Holy shite.....DogonFR hasn't been here yet with a Blitz II suggestion. Here, I'll beat him to it.  

"Versus Blitz II, flex free needle bearings at all pivots with zerk fittings for maintance. Tons of CNC'ed pieces that are very sexy looking. The Blitz II is awesome!!!!" :band:

Let's not forget one of the favortie pics:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I second either the 7. or the Blitz.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Demo 7


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

Canfield lucky they look sick as hell.


----------



## joelsman (Apr 4, 2006)

I think he means complete bikes 

transition dirt bag
Iron Horse 7point
Giant reign X


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

joelsman said:


> I think he means complete bikes
> 
> transition dirt bag
> Iron Horse 7point
> Giant reign X


Meh. Building 'em up yourself is 100X more fun, and you can get the exact spec you want. I have no plans to buy a complete bike, ever.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

2007 Mongoose Black Diamond Triple

http://www.mongoose.com/bikes/detail_us.php?id=455&brandLine=Pro_US&brandID=76


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Mudd said:


> Santa Cruz Nomad


for under $3100?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Either the 7point or Specialized SX trail (or maybe the regular SX?).


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

another vote for a Tranny Dirtbag.. solid bike


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

A kona stinky, with the new floater and alll the good Shiat!


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I would suggest a Morewood Shova LT. :thumbsup:


----------



## marzocchi170 (Jan 14, 2007)

KONA Stinky,with the new D.O.P.E system,a floating brake,look sick and sweet bike !


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

morewood shova or a sx trail or a bulit (new one) or a iron horse 7 point 7 or 5:thumbsup:


----------



## me_versus_u (Jan 4, 2007)

I second the Versus Blitz II.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i thought the sx trail had only 6 inches of travel


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

For $3,100.00 you can get a pretty nice bike (many models). What does your lbs carry?
Not only the warranty (store/manufacturer) is nice, it's nice to have a lbs there for when you need help or parts for your bike.


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

GET A GIANT REIGN X ----------->best 7 inch bike in the market, pedals better than a versus or the others four bar bikes, no brake jack, amazing geometry and look, plus the rear end is stiffer than a SX trail......The only bike that almost matches the Reign X is the iron horse 7point sereis, buy they are uglier IMAO...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

seeking specifically a "7inch" bike cuts out a LOT of solid rigs in the 6in category.... 
maybe you should narrow it down to what kind of geometry you want... slack, low/high bb, short chainstays, long wheelbase for stability, standover height, interrupted seattube, what???
travel no longer defines a bikes use, just a dead measurement.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

SX Trail.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I just checked out the Reign X again. I change my mind, that thing rawks for the money!


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Probably like the 10th reccomendation, but the SXT gets my vote.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Bullit


----------



## miks (Jul 22, 2006)

haro x7, SP and 1.5 head tube. cheaper than most


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

None of the bikes that you suggest can beat the Reign X in this category.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Heckler.............


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Heckler.............


WTF....?:skep: whe are taking bout 7 inch bikes.....what the **** has a heckler to do with a 7 inch freeride?


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

the heckler is 6 inches and ive done several 5-10ft drops on it with crappy trannys (ya it killed my legs), its also pretty cheap, im not saying its the best but for the money its damn good


----------



## Heath Sherratt (Mar 4, 2006)

Commencal's DH rig-legit.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Best?
I dunno, but, I sure love my Rocky Mountain Switch 2.0.
You can get '06 models on closout cheap enough to upgrade fork/wheels/shock

Check sig. for rig.


----------



## bluespot (Feb 4, 2007)

*session*

session 77 ...


----------



## gline (Sep 5, 2006)

7 point is heavier and burlier than reign x (not to say the reign x isn't sick) and will take more heavy abuse in the long run

that post was in no way against the reign x, it is just what you want, more freeride trail, or pure freeride huck


----------



## DHS (Jan 14, 2004)

miks said:


> haro x7, SP and 1.5 head tube. cheaper than most


too bad that bike is stock at 42lbs

i'll add another 10 votes for the sx trail. i love mine


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mongiafer said:


> WTF....?:skep: whe are taking bout 7 inch bikes.....what the **** has a heckler to do with a 7 inch freeride?


6 inch or 7 inch...same thing...Hecklers are cool to get around on, but don't tell your DH friends


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Hecklers are a 5.5" travel bike


----------



## fert (Jan 1, 2007)

The_Bruiser said:


> i thought the sx trail had only 6 inches of travel


Yeah it has 170mm


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

Rocky Mountain Switch 2.0...sexy, strong and built for freeriding so there's no compromises to get better pedalling efficiency which you can get with the Roco TST shock. I think it's stupid that no matter what catagory of bikes is being discussed everyone hypes pedalling efficiency like it's the holy grail. What about other factors like rising vs. linear rates? chainstay length? BB height? Rake angle? Yeah you want a bike to pedal good but with the Roco TST you can pretty much lock out the rear end if that's your thing and then you can flick the TST switch for the way down and experience uncompromised north shore style prowness instead of naively suffering with a second rate suspension design that was specfically designed to pedal up-hill. It seems way smarter to design the frame to handle well and then if you need to do some climbing have a switch you can flick.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Dang been hanging out in the warm -0 Cincinnati it be summer here in the E-Bay.

The Blitz II rocks for a 7in travel bike!! You put it into a turn & it launches out like a Jack rabbit, very smooth in the air & loves the rock gardens. If you want to talk about a stiff rear, Blitz II has full needle bearings that dont flex like the more common skate board type bearings used & there are zerk fittings for lubrication/maintainance, solid build!!! Call Versus for customer service & you get a real person on the phone to talk reality with you no phone mail BS or a so called tech person that knows nothing about a bike. You get real people & real riders at Versus. :cornut::cornut:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Dang been hanging out in the warm -0 Cincinnati it be summer here in the E-Bay.
> 
> The Blitz II rocks for a 7in travel bike!! You put it into a turn & it launches out like a Jack rabbit, very smooth in the air & loves the rock gardens. If you want to talk about a stiff rear, Blitz II has full needle bearings that dont flex like the more common skate board type bearings used & there are zerk fittings for lubrication/maintainance, solid build!!! Call Versus for customer service & you get a real person on the phone to talk reality with you no phone mail BS or a so called tech person that knows nothing about a bike. You get real people & real riders at Versus. :cornut::cornut:


Welcome to my world on the temps. -25* windchill here. Nice and toasty. At least the skiing isn't bad.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Welcome to my world on the temps. -25* windchill here. Nice and toasty. At least the skiing isn't bad.


Ya you probibly enjoy it when they close the schools becauses of weather!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Ya you probibly enjoy it when they close the schools becauses of weather!


No such luck yet.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> No such luck yet.


Time to move, There are some schools in Cincity that havn't been open for 2 days


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Time to move, There are some schools in Cincity that havn't been open for 2 days


Yeah, but the riding probably isn't as good in Cinci. Not worth the tradeoff.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Yeah, but the riding probably isn't as good in Cinci. Not worth the tradeoff.


But you dont have to go to school!! Frigin cold out there though.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Today's temp was exactly the same here and in Cincinnati. Why the hell didn't we have school off?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Look at a 7point7 if you got the cash. God... sweeeeet bike.. :| I <3 my7point3 I cant imagin a 7.7 its like shinnnnny


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> Today's temp was exactly the same here and in Cincinnati. Why the hell didn't we have school off?


Probibly because you guys need more edumicationing. :lol:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Holy shite.....DogonFR hasn't been here yet with a Blitz II suggestion. Here, I'll beat him to it.
> 
> "Versus Blitz II, flex free needle bearings at all pivots with zerk fittings for maintance. Tons of CNC'ed pieces that are very sexy looking. The Blitz II is awesome!!!!" :band:
> 
> Let's not forget one of the favortie pics:


Golly gee willikers i go out of town for work & i gotz a doubble to cover me arz :thumbsup:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> Probibly because you guys need more edumicationing. :lol:


I love edumication it makes my brain tingle


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Probibly because you guys need more edumicationing. :lol:


Most likely.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I love edumication it makes my brain tingle


By the way what does 7.7 = :drumroll:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dogonfr said:


> By the way what does 7.7 = :drumroll:


Ownage?

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

....one of these


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

tungsten said:


> Look for one of these on sale........? I'm doin' the ride-arounds on my Reign (I'm chickenshit anywho  ) while my (no fear) buddy's cleaning everthing on this.........


Just goes to show it's alot about the nut holding the handlebar. :thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm getting supremely frustrated with this forum.

You post something, supposedly, on the end of a three page topic and it ends up on the 2nd page (or elsewhere!) at random?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Just goes to show it's alot about the nut holding the handlebar. :thumbsup:


Hanging on for dear life. :yesnod:


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

versus....yawn.:yawn: 


7point....


why?

answer....dw-link

love,
jordan


----------



## gline (Sep 5, 2006)

7.7 = iron horse 7 point 7, which is an incredible bike, or if you only want to spend 3000, get the 2007 7point5


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

U can get on 06 7point7 off performance for 2200? I belive


----------



## kishxrs (Jun 11, 2006)

session 77


----------



## _dw (Jan 20, 2004)

I am sort of partial, but my 7POINT is a ripper in the new england woods, and honestly the most fun bike I have ever ridden at Whistler. There are lots of decent choices out there, I think that the 7POINT is an outstanding one.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

Salut la visite!


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

07 sx trail has 170mm rear travel. I have one that I built up end of last season an love it. I would suggest the sxt or demo 7. The intense vpx uzzi is also a good choice


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

Djponee said:


> What is the best freeride bike with seven inches of travel under 3100 dollars?


faith 1 or faith 2


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeti as-x for the win... especially because you are looking for a nimble and versatile 7" bike.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

too bad the asx has such a high tt


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

I am loving the geometry of the Scott Nitrous in a size small. Nice short chainstays and a perfect length top tube......


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Orange patriot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orange patriot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

quickneonrt said:


> too bad the asx has such a high tt


Are you serious? I'm 6'0'' and the medium feels plenty safe!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

NWfreeride said:


> Are you serious? I'm 6'0'' and the medium feels plenty safe!


It's pretty damn high.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Anyone mention the New Bullit? that also looks really nice, even though I am not a single pivot fan. I still recommend the SXT


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> It's pretty damn high.


Yeah I agree at 6' I would def say a large.. my friend who is 5'10-11" is riding a large and any smaller it would be bad news.


----------

